# I'd like to do something nice for Wifey, but I'm broke...



## SeeThomasHowl (Aug 19, 2009)

Ideas? I'm really bad at this kind of thing. But I want to let her know she is special.

We're living check to check at the moment. But I feel the need to express something special to her to let her know how I feel, even though I'm broke(ish).

Relevant points; We've been married 5 years. Marriage has at times been rocky. A lot of that rockiness is 'cause I suck at being romantic. 

We both have very busy schedules, so I'd like to do something I could fit within a half hour in the middle of the day, or an hour or two at night.

Something that could get me laid is preferable, but not required.

Please advise!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

You could get her a simple card, and write some of your own sentiments inside it. A few flowers - handpicked off the side of the road would get you bonus points (at least, it would with me! lol). Both of those are very inexpensive. 

There's websites that will allow you to create a website for free (webs.com is one of them, but if you just google "free websites", you'll get a ton), you could create a website on which you proclaim your love for her, and whatever else you want to put on there. Give it a url that doesn't indicate what it is and then tell her you want her to check out this website. 

Cook her dinner, her favorite meal. Serve her, and clean up after. 

Showing love and appreciation, romance, none of that has to cost much, if it costs anything at all. For me anyway, the thought that goes into something means much more to me than the thing itself. My boyfriend bought me a stand mixer for Christmas our first Christmas together. My friends and family all saw it as something that shouldn't be a Christmas gift and indicating that he expected me to be in the kitchen all the time. I saw it as he knew me so well, after only a few months together, that he knew how much I loved baking and that I would appreciate a stand mixer that would make the mixing process much quicker and allow me to make much more. That gift meant so much more to me than anything else he could have given me. Keep that in mind as you try to think of what to do for her - even if it seems out of the ordinary, or something others might not like, if you know *she* would, go for it.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I think just writing a nice letter with why you love her, what you love about her etc would be great, and you can do that on any kinda paper. 

I am in love with the fact that when my husband comes home on Friday nights he always brings me a Dr. Pepper and a Milky Way from the store! Little things can add up to be a lot!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Clean the house top to bottom, do the laundry, make her favorite meal (candles, of course), write the sappiest love letter of your life, take her for a romantic walk... Basically, figure out what she really likes and do it. Figure out which chores she dreads the most and do them for her. I don't think most women necessarily want you to spend lots of money but they do want you to spend lots of thought and attention on them.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

DawnD said:


> I think just writing a nice letter with why you love her, what you love about her etc would be great, and you can do that on any kinda paper.
> 
> I am in love with the fact that when my husband comes home on Friday nights he always brings me a Dr. Pepper and a Milky Way from the store! Little things can add up to be a lot!


My wife really likes it when she finds the letters or text messages at work. Put it in her purse or lunch bag. At home, even put them in a drawer she uses all the time. And seriously, a bag of hershey's kisses can go a long way. A few in the purse, lunch bag with the notes...

My wife hates cleaning her car, but uses it for her nursing job. Since I don't sleep as much, I've been known to pull it into the garage early in the AM and clean, polish etc, especially the inside with a note on the steering wheel.

Because I'm quirky, I get bonus points for little things. She went on a labelling streak when she organized her pantry and desk, so I 'borrowed' the labeler and put sentimental labels on her makeup, etc (hot woman's lipstick). Of course, I also labelled the refrigerator, microwave, appliances and even our children (Dutiful son, adoring daughter, etc.) so she would come home to a little humor to mix it up.


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

Have a hot bath ready for her when she gets home & make her dinner! food network is awesome for recipes and easy to follow. Then put some music on and give her a massage. Focus on her thighs if you want to get lucky but be gentle.  After booty hold her and tell her you hope you made her feel as special as she makes you feel. Doesn't hurt to drop some compliments about how sexy she is during the massage. If you're clueless on massage do some internet research on swedish massage techniques. =) enjoy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

One year her favorite present was a green velvet box like 6"hx8l"x4"w or so ornate and pretty. I filled the bottom with river rocks from our trip to Tenn. years ago and than wrote out all the reasons I love her. 365 of them one for each day of the year on a little 1.5"x.5" pieces of colored paper.

She still cries when reading them cost me like 10$:smthumbup:


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

Go on your computer and make her a "Massage Coupon". Make it look like an actual coupon if you can (use a nice script). The coupon should state that it is good for one full body massage with lotion and oils. It should also say that she can redeem it at any time. In fine print, state that it is "non-transferrable and good for a lifetime (no expiration)". Then, find a nice card and put the coupon in the card. Oh, and inside of the card, tell her how you know that you are both busy but you two should never be too busy to take time out for each other.

Keep in mind that she may cash this coupon in on a day where she is tired or stressed so you won't be reaping the benefits. However, if you do get a chance to reap the benefits, TAKE IT TO THE HOOP!!!


----------



## SeeThomasHowl (Aug 19, 2009)

I love this forum


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Personally, if you are saying marriage has been rocky then I would try and do something nice that does not have the desired/intended notion of expecting sex in return. I agree with doing house chores, writing a note teling her of your appreciation. If you have been unromantic or unhelpful then you should show her in response to her complaints. Let her know she is appreciated. The biggest mistake we (men) make is not listening. I once asked my wife to let me know how i can be a better husband. She wound up telling me things she had told me before and it kind of irritated her. Try and recount things she tells you to do/not do and be sure to let her know that you let her know that you hear what she says. 

If she is overwhelmed with the house help pitch in, cook. My wife hates her car being dirty. Figure out what she gets aggrivated about and do something to fix it. Let her know "hey i cleaned your car, put the laundry away. I know U usually have to do it so i figured i would pitch in. Again, I think if you are playing Barry White with candles burning and you are in your boxers the genuine nature of it is transparent. If you have kids take them for the day so she can relax. I liked the handpicked flowers idea. When you give them to her tell her you wanted to let her know how much you appreciate her rather than "you say i am not romantic..." 

Sorry if i am redundant to point our the obvious. 

This is a good thread!


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

some of us ladies enjoy makeup sex as much as you guys you know... I agree with T partly - if its been rocky kick it with "Palmala" and focus on gestures that show appreciation without the expectation of booty. HEeHee=) I dunno... my husband could be a big butt face one day but a massage n bath puts me back in admiration & forget the butt face antics every time. LOL!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Eyes (Oct 19, 2010)

All of these ideas are great. One thing you should remember is that women will get so turned on by having the dishes done & or the house cleaned because it shows that you appreciate all her hard work, will ease her burden & give her energy for intimacy with you. It's a win-win situation!


----------



## Delilah_2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

My best friend's boyfriend bought post its and wrote down on each of them a reason that he loved her like "I love...the way you feel against me when we hug." Sappy yet fully adorable  ...and cheap...did i meantion cheap? lol


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Make her a mixed cd or mp3 tracks that remind her of you and give it to her with a card that explains why the songs remind you of her. 

I love the idea of picking flowers and giving them to her as well. I don't know why but I love getting flowers for no reason at all. It always brightens my day.

Set up a day trip for the two of you where you do something romantic but cheap like pumpkin picking (don't know where you live so temps might make this not possible) but then choose another cheap or free activity and plan it out.

Give her a piggy bank (you can use a cup or tin for this too) and put five bucks in it and tell her it's your vacation fund (even smack a label on it so that the two of you are reminded of this) that both of you can put a few bucks in each month until you have enough money to go on a mini vacation together. Tell her it's because you want to be able to give her all the things she deserves and love spending time with her but recognize it's a rocky time for you both financially. If you're really good, you can even print out a list of cheap things that you can do together with the money collected and how much they will cost so you can both be excited about it and know how close you are to goal.

Ask her to start going on nightly walks together to get out together and spend time clearing your heads and getting updated on each others daily routine, gripes and good things that are happening to both of you. Tell her holding your hand is a must for these walks.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh I wanted to add that the things you can save for in your vacation bank can be as simple as a night out to a movie...for $30 or a dinner out at her favorite restaurant for $100 or concert, etc.

It doesn't have to be a huge, expensive vacation.


----------

